# Fishbites



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

How much are you using? Small 1/4 inch size or a whole chunk and why???


----------



## Kcurtisjr (Feb 14, 2016)

I use a small 1/2 inch or so folded in half. Can't really give a reason other than that has worked and it lasts quite a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Small!! 1/4 inch square put on the hook first and then a piece of shrimp under it


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been cutting the chunks in half and I put them on the hook first. I have seen no pattern in color or flavor when they are biting this good. I do put all different flavors in one bag. I use the whole chunks when the bite is not as good, I figure they are putting out more scent and better the odds. Caught several today with only shrimp and the mesh left from old fishbites


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Where can I buy fish bites down there and what cent is best?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Walmart or most bait and tackle stores.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I used orange colored, sand flea scented Fishbites for the first time today and managed to limit out on pompano. Cut the Fishbites into 1/8" pieces and put them on the hooks last and left just enough space for the barb to work. Had fishermen on either side of me at Ft. Pickens and saw only one of them get a pompano and he caught two. If it wasn't the Fishbites it may have been that I was wading out farther than any of the others and got the lines to the sandbar. Thanks to you guys who mentioned Fishbites - before this week I had never heard of them.


----------

